# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Microsoft Office 2010 : la version gratuite en ligne s'enrichit encore de nouvelles fonctionnalits

## Gordon Fowler

*Une version enrichie des Office Web Apps arrive en France*
*En mme temps qu'une offre tudiants pour Microsoft Office 2010*

*Mise  jour du 27/09/10*


Microsoft semble tenir un vrai concurrent aux Google Docs avec ses Office Web Apps. En 100 jours depuis con lancement, cette version Internet gratuite et allge des applications Word, Excel, Powerpoint et OneNote dOffice 2010 compte dj 20 millions dutilisateurs (chiffre de Microsoft).


Pour mmoire, les Office Web Apps reprennent les fonctions lmentaires de cration, ddition et de visualisation des documents avec la mme interface et la mme exprience utilisateur que sur le poste de travail (lire ci-avant). Elles sont accessibles directement dans Hotmail ou sur Skydrive, lespace de stockage gratuit de 25 Go de Windows Live.

Non content de ce succs significatif, Microsoft a dcid de continuer  enrichir cette version Cloud gratuite de Office 2010.

Excel Web App permet  prsent de publier sur son site tous ses tableaux Excel Web Apps, les donnes se mettant  jour en temps rel lorsquon modifie la feuille de calcul originale. Word Web App Editor intgre la possibilit: imprimer un document Word. De son cot PowerPoint Web App permet d'insrer des images clipart et de nouveaux thmes originaux.

Autre nouveaut,les prsentations Powerpoint et les tableaux Excel raliss sur Office Web Apps sont publiables dans un blog.

Enfin, les feuilles de calcul Excel sont dsormais accessibles depuis le navigateur de son tlphone mobile et Office est directement utilisable depuis Skydrive.

La version desktop d'Office 2010 fait aussi sa rentre avec son offre tudiants avec une offre pour la suite complte sur PC  69 euros.

L'offre tudiants est disponible sur cette page

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous plus Google Docs ou Office Web Apps ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous migr, et pourquoi ? 


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






*Microsoft ajoute des fonctionnalits aux Office Web Apps*
*Et complte les versions en ligne gratuites de Excel, Word et PowerPoint*

*Mise  jour du 30/08/10*


Certains pensaient que Microsoft allait brider la version en ligne d'Office 2010 pour ne pas mettre en danger le lancement de la version payante de sa nouvelle suite bureautique.

Ils se sont tromps.

Face  la concurrence des Google Apps (et de Google Docs), Microsoft vient d'ajouter des fonctionnalit  sa version Cloud gratuite de Excel, Word et PowerPoint en se fondant sur le retour de ses utilisateurs.

Word Web App voit par exemple ses possibilits d'impression devenir les mmes que celles de la "version boite" locale d'Office 2010.

PowerPoint Web App bnficie pour sa part de nouvelles possibilits d'insertions d'images  y compris en haute-dfinition  et des 200.000 illustrations libres de droit de Office.com. Des thmes de prsentation supplmentaires font galement leur apparition.



Mais l'avance la plus consquente touche certainement le tableur en ligne.

_ A prsent, dans Excel Web App, vous pouvez aller dans l'onglet Insrer et insrer des graphiques. Vous pourrez ensuite manipuler les donnes et les lments du graphique pratiquement de la mme manire que dans Office 2010_ , annonce Nick Simons, le Program Manager des Office Web Apps.

Une fonctionnalit importante faisait cruellement dfaut  cet Excel Web Apps. Celle qui permet d'appliquer  des cellules adjacentes une formule par un simple  tir  de souris :




Cette lacune est aujourd'hui (et heureusement) comble.

Toutes ces nouveauts s'accompagnent videmment de changements dans l'UI au niveau des menus.

Et elles ne devraient pas s'arrter l. 

_ Nous avons encore d'autres choses  partager avec vous dans les semaines qui viennent_, promet Nick Simons.

Choses promises, choses dues.


*Source* : Billet de Nick Simons, Program Manager des Office Web Apps

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous plus Office Web Apps ou Google Docs ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Microsoft Office 2010 : la version gratuite en ligne est arrive*
*Prfrez-vous les Office Web Apps ou Google Docs ?*


Une petite semaine avant la sortie officielle de la nouvelle suite bureautique de Microsoft  Microsoft Office 2010  les Office Web Apps ont fait leur apparition ds hier soir.

Office Web Apps est la version gratuite, en ligne, et aux fonctionnalits limites pour pouvoir tre distribue via  le Cloud  de la version desktop de Microsoft Office 2010.

On pense videmment immdiatement aux Google Docs et autres services hberges par Google (Agenda, Reader, Mail, etc.) et l'envie de comparer se fait sentir.

A chacun de se faire son opinion sur les qualits et dfauts compars de ces deux produits mais Marc Jalabert, Directeur marketing et des oprations de Microsoft, note lui qu'il existe une diffrence de taille sur la publicit.

Un service gratuit ne l'est jamais vraiment et les Web Apps et Google Docs ne font pas exception. En contrepartie de la gratuit pour l'utilisateur, des bannires publicitaires sont affiches.

_ Mais chez nous ces publicits ne sont pas cibles_ , souligne Marc Jalabert. Autrement dit, Microsoft n'analyse pas le contenu des documents  mme avec des bots automatiss  pour afficher une annonce contextuelle en rapport avec les donnes hberge, _ et ces publicits incitent majoritairement nos utilisateurs  passer  la version payante, sans pub_ .

Cot technique, Office Web Apps propose toutes les fonctions de bases indispensables  Word, Excel et PowerPoint. Gros plus, la synchronisation avec la version desktop : un document modifi sur un bureau modifiera la version en ligne  la premire connexion et inversement. Autre qualit notable, l'envoie multiple de fichiers (pas besoin de les up-loader un par un)  une fonction qui exige cependant Silverlight.

Les Office Web Apps stockent les documents sur SkyDrive et sont accessibles avec un simple compte Live ID (un compte Hotmail donc).

Complmentaire de la version desktop, les Office Web Apps sont un outil de collaboration intressant (travail  plusieurs sur un document, mais aussi ouverture d'un document sur un poste n'ayant pas Microsoft Office install). _ Mais nous l'avons conu avant tout comme une solution 100 % Cloud_ , pas comme une offre lie  la suite complte.

Pas besoin de Microsoft Office 2010 ou d'une licence quelconque, donc.

Microsoft ne veut visiblement pas laisser Google sur un segment d'offre porteuse qui semble convertir de plus en plus d'entreprises.

Mais Google a l'avantage de l'antriorit. Un avantage dcisif ?



La liste plus dtaille des nouveauts est consultable ici.

Les Office Web Apps sont disponibles ici.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Prfrez-vous travaillez avec Google Docs, Office Web Apps, un autre (Zoho, etc.) ? Ou tes-vous entirement rfractaire  ces solutions de plus en plus populaires (et pourquoi) ?

----------


## pascalfares

Bonjour,

Nous utilisons Google Apps depuis plus de trois ans (ISAE Cnam Liban institution universitaire) et franchement nous n'avons pas  nous plaindre. Sur 100 employs il y en a 20 qui ont utilis facilement et sans support les produits de partage de documents, les autres il a fallu un peu les pousser mais bon maintenant tout va bien. Surtout la version edu est sans publicits et entirement gratuite.

Pour l'offre Microsoft je vais l'essayer et je verrai quelles diffrences existent, mais franchement je ne fais pas confiance  Microsoft

----------


## Shaidak

Bonjour,

Aprs avoir test rapidement, je dois dire que c'est trs convainquant. Bien que rfractaire au dpart, je pense que je vais utiliser de plus en plus cette version particulirement pour des documents tels que les cv ou autres.
Ceci tant, d'ici quelques annes, avec la dmocratisation des tablettes ces solutions deviendront peut-tre incontournables.

----------


## utan88

mouai ils ont encore pas mal de retard  rattraper par rapport a google

Impossibilit de faire un saut de page, grer les pieds de pages, les notes de bas de pages, table des matires rien que sur le traitement de texte, je me suis pas amus  comparer le tableur.

Pour ma part je reste sur google docs bien plus abouti. ::ccool::

----------


## befalimpertinent

J'utilise Google docs  titre personnel depuis longtemps et j'en suis trs satisfait mais cette version d'Office qui s'est fait attendre mrite le coup d'il.

Les deux sont trs bon dans ce qu'on leur demande donc aprs tout est question de got : l'interface ultra pur de Google docs ou le ct plus ergonomique (ou plus "user friendly") de Office.

Par contre niveau tableau de bord (l o on peut afficher tous les docs) je prfre celui de Google plus clair et plus productif

----------


## Jidefix

"Word web app a rencontr une erreur inattendue"

Pas de doute les fonctionnalits rappellent l'original :p
Bon je suis sous Firefox 3.0.1 sous Windows 2000 derrire un pare-feu  la noix...

----------


## Anomaly

> Mais chez nous ces publicits ne sont pas cibles , souligne Marc Jalabert. Autrement dit, Microsoft n'analyse pas le contenu des documents  mme avec des bots automatiss  pour afficher une annonce contextuelle en rapport avec les donnes hberge,  et ces publicits incitent majoritairement nos utilisateurs  passer  la version payante, sans pub .


Ouais, ben je prfre nettement une publicit textuelle cible sur mes centres d'intrt que la grosse pub image flashy et clignotante que j'ai eu  l'instant reprsentant quatre ballons de couleur diffrente et me demandant de cliquer sur celui qui a la mme couleur qu'une "carte verte". Ce genre de "publicit" attrape-nigaud-pour-inciter-le-clic m'horripile. Et ils vont jusqu' prsenter leur systme de pub comme tant un avantage.  ::roll::

----------


## yoyo88

Je suis assez bluff par ses applications en ligne. On retrouve le clbre ruban de Word, et a fait plaisir.

Mais pour moi ce genre d'appli ne sont pas encore assez pousss.

Mais bon Microsoft rentre dans la dance des web Apps, c'est pas forcment un mal.  ::ccool::

----------


## jmnicolas

> Ouais, ben je prfre nettement une publicit textuelle cible sur mes centres d'intrt que *la grosse pub image flashy* et clignotante ...


Tu dois  tout prix essayer Adbloc (sous firefox) : non seulement adieu les pubs flashy, mais tu peux mme supprimer les pubs texte made in Google  ::ccool::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Ouais, ben je prfre nettement une publicit textuelle cible sur mes centres d'intrt que la grosse pub image flashy et clignotante que j'ai eu  l'instant



Je te dis pas, mais quand j'ai test il y avait une option en dessous de la pub pour qu'elle disparaisse.

Donc bon l'un dans l'autre.

A+  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Tu dois  tout prix essayer Adbloc (sous firefox) : non seulement adieu les pubs flashy, mais tu peux mme supprimer les pubs texte made in Google


Je sais bien, mais justement j'ai choisi de ne pas installer adblock car je suis parfaitement conscient que les sites Web ont besoin de la publicit pour survivre. Mais je fais nanmoins la diffrence entre les sites qui savent rester raisonnable au niveau de la publicit (cible sur les centres d'intrts, discrtes) qu'un site o on est inond de publicits  chaque clic et qui prsente des "publicits" du style de "faux-mini-jeu". Savoir choisir ses publicits pour ne pas assomer l'utilisateur, c'est aussi ce qui peut faire la diffrence entre deux sites Web.  :;):

----------


## shadypierre

J'ai test et je dois avouer que c'est plutt intressant, mme si sans vraiment savoir pourquoi j'ai une petite prfrence pour l'interface de Google ::ccool::

----------


## fadeyves

Interface avec les rubans trs proches des versions hors ligne  ::ccool:: 

Parfait pour une utilisation personnelle, par contre on est trs vite bloqu par l'absence de certaines fonctions (surtout avec Excel que j'utilise pour mes rapports d'activits et tableaux de bord).

Esprons que MSoft apporte quelques amliorations ct fonctionnel ( Business oblige  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Antoine_935

> "Word web app a rencontr une erreur inattendue"


Haaa oui, vous aussi...
Non, dcidment, Ms n'a pas bien fait a, encore une fois. Allez, srieux, il n'y a mme pas de fond blanc pour faire penser  une page.

----------


## oussi

Salut,
Pour moi il leur reste encore un grand chemin pour arriver au niveau des Google Apps.

J'ai pas eu le temps de comparer toutes les Apps sauf Word Web App et j'aimerai vous faire part de mes propres remarques et impressions.
1 - Edition du texte :
Pour l'edition c'est classique pour les deux et pas de grandes diffrences entre les deux sauf pour l'interface qui est vraiment intuitive et User Friendly. Mais je m'en fous compltement,et peut- tre aussi les styles de texte.

2 - Le menu insertion :
-Word Web App propose dans son menu l'insertion de : Tableau,Image (clipart),Liens.

-Google Docs (Word) propose, quant  lui une varit d'options bien plus large :
*Les 4 options de Word Web.
        - Personnalisation plus avance pour l'insertion des tableaux.
*Entte et pied de page.
*Caractres spciaux.
*Notes.
*Equations.
*Commentaire.
*Dessins personnaliss.
....

3 - Affichage :
-Web Word : Mode lecture ou mode modification.(Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi)
-Google Word :
*Mode plein cran.
*Aperu de la page web.
*...

4 - Fichier :
Dans Google on peut exporter vers plusieurs format comme PDF, HTML...


Ceci est une comparaison juste entre ce que propose Web Word dans son integralit et ce qui est juste une partie de ce qui est propos par Google Docs (Word) par exemple le menu Tools ou (outils) qui est extraordinaire avec un correcteur orthographique multi-langages et la traduction du document avec beaucoup de langue ...etc.

Pour conclure je dirai que l'outil de microsoft gagne en ce qui concerne l'interface (j'aime bien celle de google qui aussi belle et accessible), par contre pour les options et les possibilits, il reste un trs grand chemin pour microsoft.

Ceci n'est que mon avis personnel et vous pouvez le critiquer comme vous le voulez.

Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## jncoffy

Franchement c'est pour moi trs dcevant tant les possibilits sont rduites. On a l'impression de reculer dans le temps. Mme feu Works tait beaucoup plus puissant.
Je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de ce genre de solution dans leur tat actuel, que ce soit celle de Google ou de Microsoft

----------


## befalimpertinent

Pour mon utilisation  titre prive cela me permet d'avoir mes documents disponibles depuis n'importe ou et de me passer de cl usb.
Cependant, comme tu le soulignes, le nombre beaucoup moins lev de fonctionnalits que dans une application Desktop font que j'ai du mal  concevoir son usage sur un plan professionel bien que le systme collaboratif (pour Google docs en tout cas) )offre pas mal d'avantage de ce point de vue.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Franchement c'est pour moi trs dcevant tant les possibilits sont rduites. On a l'impression de reculer dans le temps. Mme feu Works tait beaucoup plus puissant.
> Je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de ce genre de solution dans leur tat actuel, que ce soit celle de Google ou de Microsoft





> Pour mon utilisation  titre prive cela me permet d'avoir mes documents disponibles depuis n'importe ou et de me passer de cl usb.
> Cependant, comme tu le soulignes, le nombre beaucoup moins lev de fonctionnalits que dans une application Desktop font que j'ai du mal  concevoir son usage sur un plan professionel bien que le systme collaboratif (pour Google docs en tout cas) )offre pas mal d'avantage de ce point de vue.


D'o mes doutes sur un OS type Chrome

----------


## Fenn_

> Prfrez-vous travaillez avec Google Docs, Office Web Apps, un autre (Zoho, etc.) ? Ou tes-vous entirement rfractaire  ces solutions de plus en plus populaires (et pourquoi) ?


Je suis du genre rfractaire  ce genre de solution. En fait, je n'en vois pas l'intrt.
Stockage externalis pour travail mutualis? 
Serveur de stockage pur+gestionnaire de versions a existe, non? 
Oui, il faut forcment un diteur de document sur le poste client dans ce cas... mais srieux, un poste client sans diteur de document, a sert  quoi une fois hors ligne?
Je comprends qu'on veuille allger, mais y a quand mme un minimum.

 mon avis, il faut arrter de vouloir sur-gnraliser les solutions. Ce n'est pas parce que l'orientation services est  la mode que tout doit devenir service. Ni parce que le Cloud est  la mode qu'il faut y coller tout et n'importe quoi.

'fin c'est mon opinion en tant que particulier. On pourrait m'objecter:

"Et l'conomie de licences en entreprise?" (oui, j'aime chercher des arguments pour m'auto-dmonter)

Je ne peux pas vraiment rpondre de faon compltement claire, parce que je n'ai aucune ide des investissements requis pour telle ou telle solution.
Mais je suupose que si j'tais entrepreneur, je prfrerais un serveur d'applications priv aux webApps, ne serait-ce que pour avoir le choix niveau mises  jour, extensions, etc.

"Et pour une entreprise rpartie dans plusieurs pays?"

Hum... okay, y a peut-tre ventuellement des cas o a peut avoir un intrt ^^'

----------


## steveb

> Tu dois  tout prix essayer Adbloc (sous firefox) : non seulement adieu les pubs flashy, mais tu peux mme supprimer les pubs texte made in Google


adblock = priver d'une source de revenu des personnes qui souvent n'ont que a pour vivre.... l'hcatombe de site d'information en est la preuve.

bloquer des pubs " la con", qui s'affichent en popup devant le site oui. Bloquer des pubs qui sont "ranges" dans un coin... c'est limite.

(cet avis n'engage que moi)

je prcise que j'anime un blog, dans lequel j'ai mis des pubs 'google'. Non pas pour m'en foutre plein la poche, mais au moins pour payer l'hbergement. J'estime qu'un encart publicataire n'est pas gnant pour le visiteur. J'ai bien sr viter de mettre les pubs dans tous les coins, et surtout pas des pubs popup.

----------


## chris81

Va-t-il tre possible d'intgrer app office au application silverlight ?

----------


## lvz00

Bonjour

Je viens d'essayer rapidement de modifier des documents words (du vieux word2000, le seul dont je dispose dans ma pauvre administration)... 
Pas convaincant du tout... 
On a le choix entre "Editer dans word" mais il faut avoir la beta 2010 installe (wtf, 'est a le cloud ??? :p) ou bien "modifier dans navigateur" en "mode modification", qui affiche de mutins "[retour chariot]" et me dgueule tout mon texte en pav. J'ai essay avec un pauvre texte digne du notepad, je n'ose imaginer un document plus complexe.

Assez prvisible, les pauvres personnes qui se trainent par ncessite des doc provenant d'un word antrieur risquent d'tre  la peine... Normal, me direz-vous...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft ajoute des fonctionnalits aux Office Web Apps*
*Et complte les versions en ligne gratuites de Excel, Word et PowerPoint*

*Mise  jour du 30/08/10*


Certains pensaient que Microsoft allait brider la version en ligne d'Office 2010 pour ne pas mettre en danger le lancement de la version payante de sa nouvelle suite bureautique.

Ils se sont tromps.

Face  la concurrence des Google Apps (et de Google Docs), Microsoft vient d'ajouter des fonctionnalit  sa version Cloud gratuite de Excel, Word et PowerPoint en se fondant sur le retour de ses utilisateurs.

Word Web App voit par exemple ses possibilits d'impression devenir les mmes que celles de la "version boite" locale d'Office 2010.

PowerPoint Web App bnficie pour sa part de nouvelles possibilits d'insertions d'images  y compris en haute-dfinition  et des 200.000 illustrations libres de droit de Office.com. Des thmes de prsentation supplmentaires font galement leur apparition.



Mais l'avance la plus consquente touche certainement le tableur en ligne.

_ A prsent, dans Excel Web App, vous pouvez aller dans l'onglet Insrer et insrer des graphiques. Vous pourrez ensuite manipuler les donnes et les lments du graphique pratiquement de la mme manire que dans Office 2010_ , annonce Nick Simons, le Program Manager des Office Web Apps.

Une fonctionnalit importante faisait cruellement dfaut  cet Excel Web Apps. Celle qui permet d'appliquer  des cellules adjacentes une formule par un simple  tir  de souris :




Cette lacune est aujourd'hui (et heureusement) comble.

Toutes ces nouveauts s'accompagnent videmment de changements dans l'UI au niveau des menus.

Et elles ne devraient pas s'arrter l. 

_ Nous avons encore d'autres choses  partager avec vous dans les semaines qui viennent_, promet Nick Simons.

Choses promises, choses dues.


*Source* : Billet de Nick Simons, Program Manager des Office Web Apps

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous plus Office Web Apps ou Google Docs ?

----------


## Hinault Romaric

> Etes-vous plus Office Web Apps ou Google Docs ?


  J'ai eu a test Google Docs que j'ai d'ailleurs apprci pour les Office Web Apps je vais le faire. Mais avec une version gratuite d'office en ligne ayant des fonctionnalits de base et des amliorations pour des personnes comme moi n'utilisant ces logiciels que pour quelque traitement de texte, de tableur... Sans toutefois utiliser des fonctionnalits avances les Office web Apps pourraient remplacer bonnement la version payante d'office.

 Il revient dont  se poser des questions avant de vouloir Acqurir  une version payante d'office 2010, quelqu'en soit les cas celui-ci aura un impact sur la commercialisation de la version payante.

----------


## pastel.pro

Moi j'utilise le tableur de zoho depuis un petit moment, et de faon assez avance, a fonctionne toujours trs bien. Pas trop tester les autres.

----------


## nazoreen

Je reste rfractaire  tous ses services en ligne, je prfre mon bon vieil OpenOffice gratuit et local.

Qu'est-ce qu'apporte le service en ligne par rapport au logiciel local ? (la possibilit de travailler en collaboratif, l'hbergement distant des documents...)

Bref tous ces avantages ont aussi leurs solutions locales, sauf bien sr la partie hbergement distant, mais l un bon serveur -priv- peut faire l'affaire.

Pour moi ce sont des effets d'annonces et surtout de la mise en dpendance d'autrui, car le jour o il n'y aura plus de version local ( cause de l'effet de mode) et bien ils (Google, Microsoft, Sun etc...) mettront un prix sur leurs solutions en ligne...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Une version enrichie des Office Web Apps arrive en France*
*En mme temps qu'une offre tudiants pour Microsoft Office 2010*

*Mise  jour du 27/09/10*


Microsoft semble tenir un vrai concurrent aux Google Docs avec ses Office Web Apps. En 100 jours depuis con lancement, cette version Internet gratuite et allge des applications Word, Excel, Powerpoint et OneNote dOffice 2010 compte dj 20 millions dutilisateurs (chiffre de Microsoft).


Pour mmoire, les Office Web Apps reprennent les fonctions lmentaires de cration, ddition et de visualisation des documents avec la mme interface et la mme exprience utilisateur que sur le poste de travail (lire ci-avant). Elles sont accessibles directement dans Hotmail ou sur Skydrive, lespace de stockage gratuit de 25 Go de Windows Live.

Non content de ce succs significatif, Microsoft a dcid de continuer  enrichir cette version Cloud gratuite de Office 2010.

Excel Web App permet  prsent de publier sur son site tous ses tableaux Excel Web Apps, les donnes se mettant  jour en temps rel lorsquon modifie la feuille de calcul originale. Word Web App Editor intgre la possibilit: imprimer un document Word. De son cot PowerPoint Web App permet d'insrer des images clipart et de nouveaux thmes originaux.

Autre nouveaut,les prsentations Powerpoint et les tableaux Excel raliss sur Office Web Apps sont publiables dans un blog.

Enfin, les feuilles de calcul Excel sont dsormais accessibles depuis le navigateur de son tlphone mobile et Office est directement utilisable depuis Skydrive.

La version desktop d'Office 2010 fait aussi sa rentre avec son offre tudiants avec une offre pour la suite complte sur PC  69 euros.

L'offre tudiants est disponible sur cette page

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous plus Google Docs ou Office Web Apps ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous migr, et pourquoi ?

----------


## chris81

Chouette mais toujours ce train de retard face aux api de google !!

----------


## Apocalyps

> Prfrez-vous travaillez avec Google Docs, Office Web Apps, un autre  (Zoho, etc.) ? Ou tes-vous entirement rfractaire  ces solutions de  plus en plus populaires (et pourquoi) ?


Je suis compltement rfractaire  ce genre de systme (le cloud en gnral).

Pourquoi ? Simplement car je dsire conserver un minimum de vie prive, je n'ai pas pour habitude de donner des informations cls sur ma boite  ces grosses firme car nul sait ou part aprs ces donnes (revendues ? Non, je n'espre pas. Lue par des employs interne pour se les approprier ? J'ai des doutes, mais si c'est le cas, nous sommes impuissant contre. ::calim2:: )

Je tiens quand mme  conserver un minimum de vie prive aussi car aprs le passage des Google-Car collectant nos infos, prenant des photos  tout bout de champs, j'ai trs peur pour mon intimit.
(Voir : http://www.goopilation.com/2010/05/g...nees-wifi.html )

Rien que le fait d'entendre que Google lit nos mails pour les classer (Boite Prioritaire  :8O:  ) m'a convaincu de fermer mon compte google. 
(Voir : http://mail.google.com/mail/help/int...ity-inbox.html )

L'volution, je suis pour, mais il faut quand mme rflchir un peu avant de donner ses infos  la terre entire.

Le couple OpenOffice + Serveur priv (par liaison SSL bien sur  ::mrgreen:: ) est certes une option payante, mais qui sauvegarde le peu de vie prive qui nous reste.

----------

